# Grossed $1000 yesterday!!!!!



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
"Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
"No not legally".
Figures.
So I was relegating myself to a $0.0 day when the phone rang again.
"Will you go to Salisbury Md for $800?"
I said I need at least $900.
Somehow they over negotiated to $1000.
Airline employee, was having inner ear problems so they grounded her.
Airline policy is she has to get home for Christmas.
465 miles one way. 17 grueling hours, $1000 gross.

Now here's the kicker- I insisted i must be home for Christmas.
I took the longer route home, the Chesapeake bay bridge is expensive lol!
Unlocked my door today in Charlotte at 05:30 am. The Twofiddy family will have Christmas.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
> Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
> "Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
> ...


That is outstanding, and I couldn't be happier for you! I'm glad you made the trip safely, and I sincerely wish you and your family a most Merry Christmas!


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
> Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
> "Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
> ...


There ya go... score one for the good guys.

Stewardess gets a nice Xmas, twofiddy gets a good Xmas ... and the evil scum sucking airline pays the bill.

Merry Christmas everybody!

CC


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly tho, all us veterans realize...
These unicorns are rare and difficult.
Was scared of nodding off yesterday.
Pulled into a Denny's parking lot at midnight, went comatose for about 45 minutes. Blasted a coffee and was pretty good til 04:00 then the last 90 minutes was fatigue driving torture.

The over the road truckers will tell you, 1000 mile days are dangerous.

Wouldn't want to do these runs more than once a year- I'll be wrecked for days lol.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey, good for you, bud. And merry Christmas!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
> Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
> "Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
> ...


Wooo hooo !


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

wait.... that ain't two fiddy a mile by my math skills.

you gone Uber on us?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> wait.... that ain't two fiddy a mile by my math skills.
> 
> you gone Uber on us?


It ain't your absolutely right.
Meter would have run $1165.00 not including idle time.
One of the benefits of a robust meter rate is the power it gives us to negotiate down.
So $2.1555 per mile (I'm guessing it's about that I calculated to $999.75 and figured close enough) is damn good on a run like that, I do lots of contract jobs around $2 per mile.
I think this thread could be educational for all pro drivers.
Ironically, I participated in a DC thread YESTERDAY about this very ride in reverse.
Clearly there is a Santa Claus and he loves me.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Another thing is on very very long trips if the pax moans you can cut price a little and not cut your own throat......I did a $325 ( meter rate)....trip one night but I told pax give me $300 cash and that would be good enough........that way I guaranteed getting paid for trip and also didn't have to pay CC processing fee of 2.7%


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The over the road truckers will tell you, 1000 mile days are dangerous.


I have only done it a couple of times. Both times, it was after getting a really good night's sleep and starting early in the morning and driving westbound during sunlight. It wasn't so bad. But trying something like that these days is nearly impossible with the ELDs (electronic logging devices).


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Technically I'm only supposed to be logged on 17 out of 24 hours. Yesterday that clearly wasnt the case, logged in around 05;30 and logged out sometime after midnight (job was completed at 20:00).
Only reason I was hesitant to log out at all was in case maybe my vehicle got wiped out by a train WTC and dispatch needed to track me for insurance purposes.

I suspect in this taxi Holocaust we have these days some of our third world brothers NEVER log off their CMT in case some job comes in and they magically wake up to accept in time.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
> Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
> "Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
> ...


Nice... I got the last present wrapped and under the tree about the same time you got home


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

UberX would have been about $400


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> UberX would have been about $400


You got some pretty country up there.
Last nights fog Didn't make for a pleasant experience either. Fog was constant all the way back through Virginia.
Also, I hallucinated that an apartment building was a giant tank and rolling in my direction.
Fatigue. Been clean and sober 31 years.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Glad to hear a happy story here, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Applause!!! I wooda had the scary head nods.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You got some pretty country up there.
> Last nights fog Didn't make for a pleasant experience either. Fog was constant all the way back through Virginia.
> Also, I hallucinated that an apartment building was a giant tank and rolling in my direction.
> Fatigue. Been clean and sober 31 years.


i hallucinate too when tired....its pretty tricky! thats when u have to pull over and take a walk and stretch. the speeding highway road with its divider lines puts u into hypnosis.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> Applause!!! I wooda had the scary head nods.


Last 90 miles were scary as hell. I did aerobic type activity and yelled a lot to keep from nodding off.
Sadly, this was not my first experience driving too fatigued for sensibility.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> "Will you go to Salisbury Md for $800?" I said I need at least $900 Somehow they over negotiated to $1000.
> 465 miles one way. 17 grueling hours, $1000 gross.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Good show!

How did you get back? Did you take the other Chesapeake Bay bridge and go south through Washington? I hope that you did not go around the Bay and through Baltimore. That would be the long way around, literally and figuratively.

Merry Christmas!



60000_TaxiFares said:


> score one for the good guys.
> Stewardess gets a nice Xmas, twofiddy gets a good Xmas ... and the evil scum sucking airline pays the bill.
> Merry Christmas everybody!


.........and a Merry Christmas to you, as well!



TwoFiddyMile said:


> The over the road truckers will tell you, 1000 mile days are dangerous.


In the 1970s, I drove a 1953 Mack six-eight wheeler in Canada. You know the kind: even though it had air brakes, you still had to stand on them to stop it, you needed a winch to steer it and heaven help you if you had to split shift. While that might have served to keep you awake, it also wore you out. The thing was so worn out it would barely make sixty miles per hour (Canada was going metric in the mid-1970s, but the speedometer on those things was still calibrated on the English System). Thousand mile day? We were lucky to make five hundred in those hoopty trucks.



shiftydrake said:


> Another thing is on very very long trips if the pax moans you can cut price a little and not cut your own throat......


Much depends on the situation, at least for me. I f they want a cut rate to New York, they are not getting it as the tolls can eat you alive. If they want a cut rate to Boston or Hartford, I might consider it, as I could go to see my family after I dropped them.



DrivingZiggy said:


> Both times, it was after getting a really good night's sleep and starting early in the morning and driving westbound during sunlight. But trying something like that these days is nearly impossible with the ELDs (electronic logging devices).


When I drove the truck in Canada and for most of the years of the cab, we did not have any electronic logs. Now, we have the so-called "Modern Taximeter System", here. One of the things that it does is log you off after thirteen hours. If you do a temporary log-off, it will add the temporary log off time, before it logs you off for eight hours. Thus, if you start at 0800, drive until 1300, log off until 1500, it will not log you off until 2300. It will not let you log back in until 0700.



DelaJoe said:


> UberX would have been about $400


...........which is why I will not accept long trips, unless it is under surge..........................



freddieman said:


> i hallucinate too when tired....its pretty tricky! thats when u have to pull over and take a walk and stretch. the speeding highway road with its divider lines puts u into hypnosis.


White Line Fever.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I figure you get one of these in your life, Mine was due to a lady not being able to fit on the greyhound bus, and needed a heavy wheelchair van to lug her accross the state to see a specialist Dr. Plus wait time, plus the return trip.

(No joke this lady could not take a plane, train or bus. Not POSSIBLE...)


You got your Xmas miracle....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Congratulations! Good show!
> 
> How did you get back? Did you take the other Chesapeake Bay bridge and go south through Washington? I hope that you did not go around the Bay and through Baltimore. That would be the long way around, literally and figuratively.
> 
> ...


Return was 50 west to DC and some connector to 95. Was so bloody tired that even reviewing the map just now it MIGHT have been 495.
Saw a lot of signs for Quantico, and some sign (and google maps) told me I was in district of Columbia for about a minute before I was back in Virginia. Was a little of a hell ride, very heavy fog that night and moderate rain. My trick is always get behind a truck in fog when I'm tired


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I know how you got back. The toll on that bridge is far less than that on the Delmarva Bridge.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Saw a lot of signs for Quantico,


Hell could have stopped in at Quantico's mess hall and said hello to all my "crew" that was my home away from home for most my career in U.S.M.C. or uncle Sam's misguided children....


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
> Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
> "Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
> ...


what's dispatchs tip?? 100?
he literally called you at home and dragged u out


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
> Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
> "Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
> ...


congrats man i would give my left nut to make half of that here on the jersey shore.I hope to make that new year's eve still planning my attack for it


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

toi said:


> what's dispatchs tip?? 100?
> he literally called you at home and dragged u out


Managements "tip" is that I'm the only owner/operator who got licensed for their new division one city West of here. Cost me about $300 out of pocket and 60 hours grueling labor. ****In city required a criminal AND driving record from every state I ever lived in from my 16th birthday. 4 states, 8 bloody certified reports.
My labor was the only thing that made their new business license valid.


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

Did she talk during the trip, or was she one that refuses to have any conversation? Had a decent fare yesterday that didn't talk at all. Hate those.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

GetTheCarJames said:


> Did she talk during the trip, or was she one that refuses to have any conversation? Had a decent fare yesterday that didn't talk at all. Hate those.


She was gorgeous and laughed at my stupid jokes.
Had to literally restrain myself from acting out on behavior not acceptable for a married man.


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh, man, that makes it a ton more difficult (I was going to say harder, but...).


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, the impossible dream happened.
> I logged in yesterday and chilled on the couch.
> Then I had to perform pre Christmas errands, that's when Dispatch started to call.
> "Hey can your can handle 7 people?"
> ...


From the headline I thought it was a troll but soon realized it was you who wrote it.

She could of taken an Uber for less than $500!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Trebor said:


> From the headline I thought it was a troll but soon realized it was you who wrote it.
> 
> She could of taken an Uber for less than $500!


Not if you read the circumstances.
Airline was obligated to get her to Maryland that day, due to her contract, or be liable for breach of contract.
Certain rides cannot be performed by a "dude in a car" without proper licensing and full time 100℅ commercial insurance.
Only taxi or Uber Black could have handled this job legally, and Black would have been at least $1500.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not if you read the circumstances.
> Airline was obligated to get her to Maryland that day, due to her contract, or be liable for breach of contract.
> Certain rides cannot be performed by a "dude in a car" without proper licensing and full time 100℅ commercial insurance.
> Only taxi or Uber Black could have handled this job legally, and Black would have been at least $1500.


Finally regulated properly insured driver triumphs over unregulated under-insured uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Finally regulated properly insured driver triumphs over unregulated under-insured uber.


Crison admires
Twofiddy expires


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

LOL that is quite a day fella! I made $42


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

But... the dead miles!

I logged back in just to like this post and say way to go champ!


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Honestly tho, all us veterans realize...
> These unicorns are rare and difficult.
> Was scared of nodding off yesterday.
> Pulled into a Denny's parking lot at midnight, went comatose for about 45 minutes. Blasted a coffee and was pretty good til 04:00 then the last 90 minutes was fatigue driving torture.
> ...


Thousand mile days are indeed dangerous...your senses go numb & ur in a dreamlike state of mind constantly thinking and fantasizing about pulling over.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SmokestaXX said:


> Thousand mile days are indeed dangerous...your senses go numb & ur in a dreamlike state of mind constantly thinking and fantasizing about pulling over.


The apartment block which turned into a giant tank-like vehicle and was slowly rolling my way freaked me out. At least 32 years since LSD, I didn't even know I could hallucinate that badly completely sober through fatigue.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> But... the dead miles!


Hell if even you think about dead miles that's like $1.25 a mile each way.......still Hell of alot better than Uber.....why would you consider driving for less than $1.25 a mile both ways?.........very nice man


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The apartment block which turned into a giant tank-like vehicle and was slowly rolling my way freaked me out. At least 32 years since LSD, I didn't even know I could hallucinate that badly completely sober through fatigue.


That's called a flashback. I had one once. It was in my office and the windows and walls and everything just melted away and came right back in an instant. I said wow, man


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Thousand mile days are indeed dangerous...your senses go numb & ur in a dreamlike state of mind constantly thinking and fantasizing about pulling over.


The worst part about that is we're stupid and when we feel like that so many times we try and push on through. If you just pull over and walk around your car once or twice it freshens you right up and you're good for another hour or so. But even if it only helps you for 15 minutes considering it takes only a few minutes of your time to do it. ..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 32 years since LSD


............and at that point, what they were selling out there was nothing but speed and strychnine....................


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............and at that point, what they were selling out there was nothing but speed and strychnine....................


Depends on the lab, but essentially this was often true.
We got some decent purity from time to time but there's no telling whether it was an analog molecule.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

I've done 1,000 miles multiple times this year...I have 2 kids who currently live ~500 miles away. It sucks, a lot.

Merry Christmas to you! $1,000 is a nice haul for a day.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

That is amazing. Tho strenuous, it's more fun to do one extreme work task for a large sum, than eeking it out through the ordinary tasks. I'd have accepted it too.
Night time driving hallucinations are no fun. I've been on the California mid state run through black desert desolation and kept coming upon boulders and trees fallen in the road. And the animals that run into the road out of the darkness, just begging you to run over them. I actually slowed almost to stopped for one of them cuz I just couldn't convince myself "just keep driving, it's just another hallucination". It's like dreamland breaks through.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Congrats, at least driving north is always more interesting than driving south.


----------



## LetteJockey (Nov 20, 2016)

My all-time record for a non-stop(except bathroom and fast-food/coffee breaks)trip, was back in the 70s, driving a small company truck from Camden, Arkansas back to Huntington, NY - about 30 hours and 1,800 miles(would've been about 1,500 miles and 23 hours, `cept my tired and groggy-headed self effed up on my approach to NYC and somehow wound up going upstate NY about 150 miles by accident). By the time I got to the Verazzano bridge, I was almost hallucinating, and coffee wasn't working anymore, so I started drinking the warm 6-pack of beer I had in the cab, and it perked me up enough to make it to Huntington. I was young(19 or so), sped like crazy(near 90 at times), and had a bad case of gethomeitis. I could never do that NOW, lol.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Are you going to send Uber their $250 cut? 

It that why they call you TwoFiddyMike?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> UberX would have been about $400


Only because it's subsidized by banksters. If a cab company had a few billion $$$ to bribe passengers they could afford to operate at a loss too. Only difference is the IRS would be shutting the cab company down after a few years of that nonsense.


----------



## wahoodog65 (Dec 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> That is amazing. Tho strenuous, it's more fun to do one extreme work task for a large sum, than eeking it out through the ordinary tasks. I'd have accepted it too.
> Night time driving hallucinations are no fun. I've been on the California mid state run through black desert desolation and kept coming upon boulders and trees fallen in the road. And the animals that run into the road out of the darkness, just begging you to run over them. I actually slowed almost to stopped for one of them cuz I just couldn't convince myself "just keep driving, it's just another hallucination". It's like dreamland breaks through.


I remember driving on the 5 in the middle of the night,was nodding off and realized I was coming up on a semi fast,so I whipped it to the left to pass him. Unfortunately,we we already in the fast lane. Thank god there was no guard rail, just really rough terrain. went to the next roadside rest until I stopped shaking.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, that job was my week. I'm booking about $30 per day this week.
Gonna have to walk into the office Monday morning and write a franchise (radio fee) check for $132.
C'est la vie.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm booking about $30 per day this week.


This is the worst week of the year for the cab business, here. I see that it is pretty bad down there, as well. There is a little more business on UberX, which is why I left the cab at home, until to-day/to-night, that is. The incentives/bonuses on UberX were not all that great during the week, but it did beat just sitting there/driving around and not picking up any customers. Sub-standard pay is better than no pay. Yesterday, though, was steady, at least, on UberX. I was surprised.

Usually, I go home this time of year, but it did not happen this year.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is the worst week of the year for the cab business, here. I see that it is pretty bad down there, as well. There is a little more business on UberX, which is why I left the cab at home, until to-day/to-night, that is. The incentives/bonuses on UberX were not all that great during the week, but it did beat just sitting there/driving around and not picking up any customers. Sub-standard pay is better than no pay. Yesterday, though, was steady, at least, on UberX. I was surprised.
> 
> Usually, I go home this time of year, but it did not happen this year.


Paying my "radio fee" is gonna be tres painful come Monday morning.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

so happy you got that big ride. i hear you on the fee. all week in phila pa. its been a real hard grind...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> so happy you got that big ride. i hear you on the fee. all week in phila pa. its been a real hard grind...


Today I've booked $66. I swear in the old days if I drove iron on New Year's Eve I used to approach $500 gross.

Something's gotta change in 2017.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Congrats. The week of Hurricane Matthew I did $1300 gross here in a cab (about $950 net, leased vehicle). And that was even with taking two days off. It was one of the best week I've ever had in a cab. It was part luck and part most of the drivers staying home and/or the cab companies having problems with their phones.

Anyway times like this make it worth it.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats, yep I've done La to Seattle in one day . Those last few hours are hell but it works out.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Congrats. I've exceeded 1k per diem on a few occasions. Also depends on your expenses. 1k a day a couple times a year won't overcome huge overhead.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Can one actually go out of their areas they are allowed to UBER in or is the boundary only applying to where one can pick up? I think I can only pick up in MD/DC/VA and PA. I'd have to double check though. So if I pick up in any of those states I can drive the customer anywhere they want to be driven but I can't pick up in any other states other than MD/DC/VA and PA?



Skinny1 said:


> Congrats, yep I've done La to Seattle in one day . Those last few hours are hell but it works out.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I should have stated the LA to seattle was personal not Uber. I'd never do such a thing myself to make $.


----------



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

a dumb ass would take a cab to that far of a distance. should took the airplane instead. faster and so much cheaper


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jack badly said:


> a dumb ass would take a cab to that far of a distance. should took the airplane instead. faster and so much cheaper


If you had actually read the whole thread, you would have come across the explanation that the airline employee had an inner ear problem and was grounded from flying.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow, my record was when I was about 22 I drove from Atlanta GA to Vermillion South Dakota non stop by myself (1,116 miles). Only stops were for gas, and bathroom breaks. It was awful, lol. If I tried that at my age now I'd be in a ditch after 9 hours.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Was the flight attendant hot?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> Was the flight attendant hot?


Beautiful. Gorgeous. Even laughed at my crappy jokes.
Self control was the order of the day.


----------

